# A Question on Styles - Once Upon a Time in China



## brianbarton (Feb 26, 2002)

Does anyone know what style of martial art is being practiced in the opening title sequence of Once Upon a Time in China?

There's about 200 blokes on the beach and they're (mostly) in time with Jet Li at the front, set against a backdrop of the rising sun. Looks spectacular!

It looks like kung fu but if anyone could elaborate on the style then I would be grateful.

Highly recommended film by the way.


----------



## disciple (Feb 26, 2002)

I believe that is shaolin gong fu, though I am not sure if that is hung gar. But the real wong fei hung is a master of hung gar.
And yes, I would recommend also this movie. From 1-4 series I think starring Jet Li, after that ...I forgot. But I think the Jet Li series is better.

salute
:asian:


----------

